# My website



## countrybuns (May 26, 2010)

So I have my website up and running and have been adding things here and there and wanted some input. I also wanted to dolinks exchanges with lionhead breeders.

edited because apparently I can't spell lol

http://thomastriorabbitry.webs.com/


----------



## Lishka (May 26, 2010)

I think you have a really good start. I would only say that some of the pictures are a little dark. But keep working on it. It takes a while to get it where you want it..and even then, you will keep making changes here and there. I do almost everyday..lol!!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (May 26, 2010)

I like it so far


----------



## countrybuns (May 26, 2010)

Allison,

thanks, and yes I actually started with a nice bright room and a light background but my camera was so not cooperating. I think it may be time for a new camera that can take better pics.



Jackie,

thanks i am not even close to done yet but I figure one thing at a time

The title page is still up in the air about the set up but I want to add pics to make it more welcoming and interesting.


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

Your website seems great.. I like it too...

Here is my link that you can add your website. I also breed lionheads also.
http://eviestulipsrabbitry.webs.com/


----------



## The Turtle (May 26, 2010)

If you're serious about this, get your own domain. It costs maybe ten bucks a year (I use a registrar called Namesecure.com and they've been great) and it saves a lot of hassle when people try to find you. Say you're at a show, and someone asks if you have a website. You tell them yes, and what you tell them is "thomastriorabbitry.webs.com" but what I guarantee people will hear and remember (wrongly) is "thomastriorabbitry.com" and will try to go there.

Go buy the domain, use the tools on the registrar's site to redirect traffic to your existing website. It will save a lot of hassle and looks more professional.

We're hardcore... we own our own domains, and operate our own server. My day job is web development, so we can do that sort of thing, and really, most people don't need to run their own server, but you oughta own your own domain.


----------



## countrybuns (May 26, 2010)

I do want to buy my own domain in the near future but I am just trying to get the rabbitry itself settled before I jump into registering my own domain name ect. Thank you for the tip I couldn't agree more I want it to be my own and that is definately something I will do soon.


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

but if you go like yahoo search and put just your rabbitry name it will bring yup your link


----------



## TinysMom (May 26, 2010)

*The Turtle wrote: *


> *If you're serious about this, get your own domain. It costs maybe ten bucks a year (I use a registrar called Namesecure.com and they've been great) and it saves a lot of hassle when people try to find you.* Say you're at a show, and someone asks if you have a website. You tell them yes, and what you tell them is "thomastriorabbitry.webs.com" but what I guarantee people will hear and remember (wrongly) is "thomastriorabbitry.com" and will try to go there.
> 
> Go buy the domain, use the tools on the registrar's site to redirect traffic to your existing website. It will save a lot of hassle and looks more professional.
> 
> We're hardcore... we own our own domains, and operate our own server. My day job is web development, so we can do that sort of thing, and really, most people don't need to run their own server, but you oughta own your own domain.


I just want to add that I agree with this wholeheartedly. In fact, I am probably going to sound crazy...or mean...but if I am interested in rabbits and looking at sites and it isn't .com or .net, I tend to just skip on by and avoid the site. 

Why? Because the person wasn't interested enough in being "professional" about their breeding to have a site that looks professional or that many would consider to be like that.

I know I"m probably sounding mean or wrong - but to me - if a site is "cutesy" (pink/purple/yellow, etc. with flowers or looks like its from the 70's) - it says to me that breeder probably is not breeding the quality of rabbits I want. 

BTW - I haven't even looked at the sites listed in this thread - so I'm not talking about anyone in particular..just giving my own viewpoint and some of what others have told me too. (When I used to have El Rey Lionheads and my website - I had comments from many people about what they liked about my site and disliked about others).

Also - I would be very careful about exchanging links - with folks on this forum its probably great....but a lot of folks aren't ethical breeders and I'd hate for someone to find a breeder from my site and then come back to me later and complain, "I found so-and-so's site on your page and they have poor rabbits. Why are you recommending them?" 

I remember one case in particular where a person was breeding a rabbit that turned out to have wry neck (not from a genetic reason). Another breeder happened to visit them to get rabbits and saw it...and they really let a friend of mine have a piece of their mind because they assumed she knew that this was going on - they found the link on her site.

Just my .02 ~ feel free to consider it worthless and ignore it.


----------



## TinysMom (May 26, 2010)

I meant to add that business cards are a MUST also if you go to shows. This is an awesome way to get your name out.

Vistaprint.com frequently offers FREE business cards (500) and you only pay shipping. I think it is 500 - it might be 250. I think I wound up paying $8 for my box of business cards - partly because I uploaded my own photo to use.

I'll share a photo of my cards in a minute.


----------



## TinysMom (May 26, 2010)




----------



## TinysMom (May 27, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> So I have my website up and running and have been adding things here and there and wanted some input. I also wanted to dolinks exchanges with lionhead breeders.
> 
> edited because apparently I can't spell lol
> 
> http://thomastriorabbitry.webs.com/


Ok - I just went to your website and I have to say - I LOVE it.

The color is a good color - looks professional. The way you have your navigation buttons is easy to use and well organized. 

I love the fact that you have a blog - which reminds me that I need to update my blog on my website.

The only thing I would like to see - as a lionhead breeder - is a picture of the animal posed - from the side (so I can see their type) - possibly from the back - and also the ones of their faces. I find that the more photos you can have - the more people will say, "I want something out of X doe...when will you be breeding her..." or "I want something from this buck...".

Also - as you start breeding and have more bunnies - you may want to put two more pages up - a "show" page to show where you're going...so folks can meet you there....and a "planned breedings" so that people have an idea of when you'll hopefully have more rabbits.

Other than that - I LOVED your site.


----------



## mistyjr (May 27, 2010)

I guess it was towards me because I am the only on in this thread that my website is in flowers,ect due to my rabbitry is called tulips..


----------



## TinysMom (May 27, 2010)

Misty - I just went to your website and looked around it. Can I share a few things?

First of all - I don't normally like colorful websites - BUT - the fact that your rabbitry name has tulips in it - and the background is tulips...really goes well together. It seemed appropriate and I liked it.

I notice a few times when you are talking about rabbits and you will say "rabbit's" versus "rabbits". The only time you put that ' in - is if you are talking about something that belongs to that rabbit. For example, "Evie's kits" - the kits belonging to Evie. I remember seeing it on your "about me" page - I forget where else I saw it.

Something I was taught by a breeder who had been breeding a long time - was to try and take my website photos against a neutral backdrop. She said I could use a towel or a sheet or a blanket...but to drape it behind and also under the rabbit (so it hangs on the wall but drapes on the table too). If you look at my business card - you'll see how I did that with Mercury.

You may want to use a neutral backdrop like that so it doesn't detract away from looking at the rabbit. 

I liked your information about the breeds you raise - I'm assuming you contacted the clubs and got their permission to use those charts and stuff since they would be copyrighted (or at least owned) by the clubs and they would need to grant permission. The photo of the dutch explaining the different names of things was awesome!

Hope this helps. By no means am I an expert on websites - but after looking at them for four or five years and having my own for three years and hearing comments from other breeders....well...I think I have a pretty decent understanding about putting them together.


----------



## TinysMom (May 27, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I guess it was towards me because I am the only on in this thread that my website is in flowers,ect due to my rabbitry is called tulips..


Misty - as I said - _I hadn't yet even gone to the websites here when I posted_....I just went to yours a few moments ago - and as I just posted - I liked the tulips (whereby I normally wouldn't) - because it fit your rabbitry name!


----------



## mistyjr (May 27, 2010)

Briana helped me with everything with my site.. And she did the breeds info too!


----------



## mistyjr (May 27, 2010)

But thank you.. I will try to figure out what you are saying and fixed the problem.. Thanks again.. You always been a great help and We all thank you for that!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 27, 2010)

I don't think I would ever want to buy a domain or what not... I don't really want to pay for any of that stuff. Plus if it doesn't come with the site builder thing... I'm screwed. lol

I like my site, even if it ends in "weebly". 

www.northernbreeze.weebly.com

Going along with cutesy stuff - I think it can be taken to an extreme... but (no offense to Turtle) if there isn't any colors or something on there, it's just so boring and I leave the site. I do like how you have your rabbits set up though. Pretty cool.

I like backgounds (as long as they aren't to busy) and some little graphics here and there. Colors someplace... maybe the font or whatever. Anything that holds my attention. When it comes to Peg's site, it is at least blue and she makes up for it with tons of adorable pictures. lol

p.s. Weebly is so much cooler than webs... no glitches like webs had, but some people said it didn't work well on their computers. You might need a high speed internet connection. And it allows to to upgrade to a .com if you want.


----------



## countrybuns (May 27, 2010)

Okay I just wanted to thank everyone for their advise and input!!

Thank you Peg you have great insight and it was a pleasure to take in your advise. I have to agree when I see the .webs ect I assume new breeder or not very serious not saying I am right but that it my initial assumption. I was quite dissapointed when I looked at a cod holder's site and it was a .something instead of owning the domain.

I think once the site is in better shape and I have all my pics up ect I will purchase the domain.

Briana i checked out weebly after webs but I might transfer it there if I can buy a domain there because I know with webs you can buy the domain for like 8.95 a month it also includes the template and support ect.


----------



## countrybuns (May 27, 2010)

Oh and one more thing; On the bucks page I took those two pics and was wondering if the wicker basket was a good background. The one of Fantasyland "Zebedee" in front of couch started with a light blue blanket in the background but he was not very cooperative lol.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 27, 2010)

Weebly is like $40 a year.
----------------
I think the basket is a good background.  With my pictures I go outside and take them on the picnic table in our backyard. lol So you see all the trees and stuff behind them.  I do like the basket better than using a towel or something. lol


----------



## countrybuns (May 27, 2010)

I want to get some nice pics by the trees but I am going to wait until everyone is a bit bigger because huck still looks like a little baby and scarlett is a ball of fluff. I am really hoping she sheds some of that mane out.


----------



## TinysMom (May 27, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> Okay I just wanted to thank everyone for their advise and input!!
> 
> Thank you Peg you have great insight and it was a pleasure to take in your advise. I have to agree when I see the .webs ect I assume new breeder or not very serious not saying I am right but that it my initial assumption. *I was quite dissapointed when I looked at a cod holder's site and it was a .something instead of owning the domain.*
> 
> ...


I'm not sure which holder you're talking about - I'm assuming one of the ones in line behind Theresa...but yeah...I would think that would be unusual.

As Turtle was saying - you could buy the domain name - and then have it pointed to your website on whatever you use...while the ads might still be on your site if its a free site - at least it makes it easier for folks to find you.

As far as the basket, etc. - I think stuff like that is cute - don't get me wrong. I used to try for stuff like that and I had two or three breeders contact me and mention that they wished I wouldn't do stuff like that because it detracted from them being able to study the rabbits. I was sorta shocked - because the rabbits they mentioned (not at the same time) - were not for sale.

As it turned out - they were studying the parents' pictures in order to see how they felt the babies would mature...and in one case - they had gone back to the grandparents' pictures too. 

Since these were both breeders who could ask $150 and up for their rabbits...and get it...I decided that I would take pictures like they were describing. After I did that - I started getting more sales from other breeders.

Ok - so it didn't hurt that one of them had worked with a photography studio and mentioned what colors would go good with certain colors of rabbits, etc. based on her experiences (and no - I don't have my notes anymore).

Anyway - just sharing my thoughts and opinions - and like I've shared before - we all have opinions - they're like feet - some stink (and probably should be kept covered). 

If you like something else and it expresses your personality - by all means - go for it.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 27, 2010)

A domain name is nice, but I've been breeding for years and still haven't caved. I get plenty of views and personally don't skip over sites just because of what they end with. I'm not making money here, so I'd rather not put another rather unnecessary expense into my rabbits unless it will help THEM out. I think as long as you have a professional template or design, most breeders would be just as likely to come back, regardless.

Here is my site on Weebly, if anyone wants to check it out:

http://oakridgerabbitry.weebly.com/


----------



## wooly_queen (May 27, 2010)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> A domain name is nice, but I've been breeding for years and still haven't caved. I get plenty of views and personally don't skip over sites just because of what they end with. I'm not making money here, so I'd rather not put another rather unnecessary expense into my rabbits unless it will help THEM out. I think as long as you have a professional template or design, most breeders would be just as likely to come back, regardless.
> 
> Here is my site on Weebly, if anyone wants to check it out:
> 
> http://oakridgerabbitry.weebly.com/



I've always loved your site Julie. :bunnyheartSo cute! Your graphics are so lovely. 

I don't look over the sites just because of what they end with because I use the same things and tried out other free sitesand even if I end up buying a domain, I knew that's where I started and that's where I stayed for a while so it doesn't make me think any less of breeders. 

And yeah I seem to be doing fine with my .weebly so I don't think I will buy a domain any time soon. Like Julie said, it seems like an unnecessary expense. I could be doing other things with that $8 a month or $40 a year.


----------



## The Turtle (May 27, 2010)

Still, most domains are under ten bucks a year. The other ENORMOUS benefit is that if your free or low-cost hosting site goes dark (yes, it's happened... how many of you used to have sites on GeoCities back in the day?) or changes their policies or does something you don't like, you just move your site somewhere else, make a couple of minor changes to the redirection on your domain, and your customers never know the site has moved. Sure beats having to have all your cards reprinted and letting potentially hundreds of people know that your email address changed.

We own myrabbits.org and I am tempted to offer wabbit people cheap email addresses in the myrabbits.org domain that would forward the email to their regular address, for that same reason.


----------



## countrybuns (May 27, 2010)

I will not say which breeder it was as I don't want to insult them on RO but it was not the current holder obviously not Theresa.

Now that I look at the pic I have to agree that it is abit distracting and that it might work behind a darker rabbit but not a sable point like Huck. I am going to retake pics soon anyways because Scarlett's pic is still the one from her breeder and the other two I wasn't entirely happy with.

As far as buying a domain name I think it is a personal choice and some might see not having one as a bad thing while others might not care. I personally want to buy my own domain name maybe not right now because I am busy trying to get the rabbitry itself established among the business of my non-rabbit life. I do want to buy the domain before I start breeding them but no breeding will take place until the fall so i will focus on building my website to where I want it and then buy the domain name. I would rather pay the monthly fee then buy it and have the ridirect to my site but again personal choice.


----------



## TinysMom (May 27, 2010)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> A domain name is nice, but I've been breeding for years and still haven't caved. I get plenty of views and personally don't skip over sites just because of what they end with. I'm not making money here, so I'd rather not put another rather unnecessary expense into my rabbits unless it will help THEM out. I think as long as you have a professional template or design, most breeders would be just as likely to come back, regardless.
> 
> Here is my site on Weebly, if anyone wants to check it out:
> 
> http://oakridgerabbitry.weebly.com/



I think you have one of the most informative sites for articles on hollands. I read the two articles you have and learned so much - I'm going to reread them and bookmark them and go over them several more times - especially since I'm just now getting into hollands.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 27, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > A domain name is nice, but I've been breeding for years and still haven't caved. I get plenty of views and personally don't skip over sites just because of what they end with. I'm not making money here, so I'd rather not put another rather unnecessary expense into my rabbits unless it will help THEM out. I think as long as you have a professional template or design, most breeders would be just as likely to come back, regardless.
> ...


Thank you! And I am really glad they helped you. I have been trying to compile some articles that are not the everday kind of information that's all over the internet. So if you have any ideas for something you haven't seen that would be helpful and informative, please let me know! It's hard to sort through my own mind and decide what is useful and what's not. So I really appreciate suggestions!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 27, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote:*


> I've always loved your site Julie. :bunnyheartSo cute! Your graphics are so lovely.


Thank you to you too! I change my site up a lot...designing is fun.


----------



## TinysMom (May 27, 2010)

Julie - the crown on a holland is really hard for me...I've read some articles on it - but I'd love to see something more detailed with pictures...(hint, hint).


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 27, 2010)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## The Turtle (May 28, 2010)

As an aside, we'd like a mention on any Holland site for the incredible Mr. Fred: World's Largest Holland Lop(tm):

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2556/4116134743_2cb243f6bb.jpg

Senior buck Hollands are supposed to be four pounds, right? Fred is SEVEN POUNDS. This is what happens when a Holland is around Flemish.


----------

